# PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE ROM



## bmf

Greetings, I've been using a Gateway laptop running XP. The computer has worked well for many months. Recently, after burning a CD, the computer went blank and then came up with the following:

INTEL Boot Agent Version 4.0.19
PXE-E61: Media Test Failure, Check Cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting INTEL PXE ROM
Operating System Not Found

According to some other threads, I should disable PXE from the BIOS, but I can't seem to find PXE in the BIOS.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## jaytheguru

bmf said:


> Greetings, I've been using a Gateway laptop running XP. The computer has worked well for many months. Recently, after burning a CD, the computer went blank and then came up with the following:
> 
> INTEL Boot Agent Version 4.0.19
> PXE-E61: Media Test Failure, Check Cable
> PXE-MOF: Exiting INTEL PXE ROM
> Operating System Not Found
> 
> According to some other threads, I should disable PXE from the BIOS, but I can't seem to find PXE in the BIOS.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for the help!!


Hi! i have the same problem, if someone knows how to fix it please let mee know as well

Thanxxx


----------



## crazijoe

In the BIOS, look in the boot options and take the "other devices" or "other" out of the boot sequence. Also check to see if boot from LAN is enabled. If it is, disable it. PXE is a protocol that will enable you to boot from a network drive or server. When it says that it failed, it is because it could not find an OS on the network.


----------



## Trinnz

ok i have a gateway as well and my problems are the same thing as there. its a really old post and i dont really expect a reply but i thought it was worth a shot. I can not get disable the "boot from LAN" option. and i dont know what else i should do after. 
Please Help

Trinnz


----------



## babynothing78

I'm having the precise same problem (my laptop isn't a Gateway, though, it's a Hi Grade) as of last night, I don't even know how to get into the BIOS to carry out the recommended fix - I'd be very grateful if anyone can explain to a total novice how to do this, please? Thanks very much!


----------



## shesadeb Bhoi

My system is showing PXE -MOF Exiting PXE ROM, DISK BOOT FAILURE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER when I try to start it. Help me


----------



## firstm

In the BIOS you'll need to make sure the HDD is booting before Network, LAN or anything like that. Also you should check for After Error booting. There is generally an option in the BIOS which after a power issue it boots differently. You might be able to press the number 2 or 3 when looking at the boot sequence to find the error booting.


----------



## Alfersua

I have a Compac Laptop and having hte exact problem. I have re-booted with my OPS CD and stil have the problem, in fact every time it finished installation of the OS Disk, it goes into a never ending cycle asking for hte disk again and again..


----------



## Thefiveskulls

Hi. I have the same problem. Whenever I boot up it circles around the lan option to log on windows. When I choose harddrive it says there is no opperating system, but there is if I go on the windows disk and go on the recovery console, Says there is a opperating system there. Any ideas?


----------



## RamP2010

Hello all,
new to this and not much of an expert but i've been dealing with the exact problem, i think i'm getting close. I've read the same advise some many times over, "Bios". So i took my time and located where u can disable the network boot option. 
1. "F2" to get into setup
2. Arrow to "Advanced" tab
3. With "I/O Device Configuration" selected hit enter. (This will expand I/O options further)
4. Arrow down to "Internal LAN", hit enter and select Disable.
5. Hit Esc to get back to the main options. 
6. You can tab over to "Boot" and it should have removed "Boot from LAN" as an option.
7. (You caught up to me) Now i'm trying to get my Operating system to load correctly.. 
Good luck..


----------



## pxplorer

I have Acer Aspire One and i do not have the Advanced tab option when i hit F2. In addition i cannot disable Network Boot (By pressing F5/F6). Its always enabled. When i press F12, i see only Network Boot which is wrong. How do i fix it. I have two CD's One system CD and the other Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition - 

Any help.. Where is PXE settings stored in file system - once the system is UP.
This is happening often and i am concerned that a hacker is using backdoor into the system by obtaining the IP and this is happening very frequently.

Please advice ASAP.


----------



## raptor_pa

PXE is in the setup, not anywhere in the file system. It allows the PC to boot from a network server. PXE is not in the filesystem. The location in BIOS of the Boot setup will vary, Some BIOS allow shutting down PXE, other simpl;y move it to the bottom of the boot device list. If your Hard drive is higher in the boot list than the pxe or network option and you still see this error then the problem is with your hdd.


----------



## pxplorer

I have an external disk drive which i use to install the OS. SOmetimes it works, sometimes it does not. I have to reinstall because of the PXE problems. AFter loading files, the computer sometimes says partition label and size etc have NULL blank values. 

Do you think having a bad external disk drive can cause corrupt OS images to be installed.


----------



## pxplorer

Helo,

I have a removable memory module.. which is 8GB. for Acer Aspire one.
I used a different windows XP CD and it says harddisk not detected. WHile using the ACer 2 disc set it hangs after showing

Partition label:
Partition size:
Device name:

ALl are null values.

I really want this fixed as i want to travel in next 2 days. Please advice if you know the solution. Disabing network boot does not help.

Pradeep


----------



## RamP2010

I hope I understand the issue you are having. You are attempting to install an operating system from a source besides the original installation cds. Right?

Yes this can cause a corrupt OS image to be installed. This was the same issue I continued to encounter when attempting to use a thumb drive to install an iso of my XP OS. The laptop I purchased did not include a cd/dvd drive so I had no other option. Ultimately I had to break down and purchase the cd/dvd drive and use a Cd version of the OS to install.

Oh, I also wiped my drive before reinstalling from a CD just to make sure it reinstalls without any problems.

Maybe you can try wiping the drive before reinstalling from your memory module.


----------



## pxplorer

I was a user level software engineer who has managed to get by installing
using common sense. 

I am using the recovery CD's given while purchasing which is two CDs
THis is probbaly different from installation CD but it worked several times.
I will try using alcohol wipe for CD drive, but the memory module which is
a removable does not seem to have label and partition information. What tool do i use to set the partition and labels?.


----------



## dorkbot99

hello i have a cisnet its a really good computer when ever i turn it on it says PXE-MOF:Exiting PXE ROM.
DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER.

can someon plz help becuase i have read all this stuff and i dont no what bios are or how to get to them.


----------



## Maximaax

OK, so I had the same poblem on an Acer Aspire One (a 751h or something like that).

I managed to solve the problem by * holding* the F2 button, resetting all settings to default, and saving and exiting.

Thanks for the help!


----------

